# D J WHELAN TROY NY bottle



## cookie (Mar 20, 2010)

picked up yesterday......


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2010)

picture...


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2010)

sorry about that...here is other side...


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2010)

here's another one... J.L. JACOBS   CAIRO NY  reverse...THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2010)

some other bottles in the bunch....


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2010)

2 others- a DG YUENGLING BREWING CO. NEW YORK and a STEVENS &MANDEVILLE ALBANY NY..


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2010)

back of Stevens bottle


----------



## suzanne (Mar 21, 2010)

All beautiful.  Did you have a question?  I've got some  like the dark one in the picture made with the 3-piece mold.  I read up on molds once.  It said bottles made in 3-piece molds are older than those made in 2-piece.


----------



## J H Withrow (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, they are awesome!


----------



## cookie (Mar 23, 2010)

has anyone seen the  Whelan bottle before ?  Thanks


----------



## sandchip (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't, but it looks Saratogish to me.


----------



## sunderwoodmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

We've been cleaning out the cellar [:'(] this week, and have come across a number of old bottles.  As we are from the western Mass area, the ones from the Pittsfield bottling companies (The Radium Springs!!!, Coca-Cola, Mohawk, and Berkie) are of particular interest.  There is one that Says D J Whelan Estate, Troy, NY in a script type font that doesn't look like the ones you show.


----------



## cookie (Jul 12, 2011)

Your bottle soumds like a later bottle- early 1900's. I've seen a couple.


----------



## bombboy (Jul 12, 2011)

Really nice Cookie, especially like the Yuengling. 

 Mark


----------



## marjorie040 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Cookie,

 The Whelan bottle is a beauty!

 My searches only found Dennis O. Whelan in the Troy, N.Y. census in 1880
 He was born in Ireland in 1847 and occupation was listed as "bottler soda"
 I couldn't find him anywhere else so I'm not sure how long he was in business.

 Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jul 13, 2011)

ooops! it's late....I meant Dennis J. Whelan


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

> There is one that Says D J Whelan Estate, Troy, NY in a script type font that doesn't look like the ones you show.


 
 Hey Charlotte,

 Could'ya put up some photos of your bottles, perhaps in a new thread, as this one is cookie's. Does your Whelan look like this one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








From.


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> sorry about that...here is other side...


 This Whelan would be considered a Weiss Beer in that form from what I've seen in my area in North Jersey, I love it and the all the blobs...great finds....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 I've found several of that style bottle that were also Weiss Beers.






  "Hon. D. J. Whelan, Bottling Works and Weiss Beer Brewery; Dealer in Drain and Sewer Pipe, Nos. 104 and 100 Jefferson Street, Corner of Fifth Street.â€”Troy has deservedly acquired national celebrity as a great manufacturing centre, and as a city whose leading inhahitants have availed themselves to the utmost of the advantages at hand. No one has labored more earnestly or more disinterestedly on behalf of the city than the Hon. D. J. Whelan. the mayor, and whose appreciated support has ever been accorded to all measures best calculated to advance the permanent welfare and solid prosperity of the community. Mayor Whelan is the proprietor of the only Weiss Beer brewery in Troy, and the fame of its product has resulted in a consumption of great magnitude. The business was founded many years ago, and includes a very large and thoroughly equipped bottling department devoted to the bottling of pure soda water, lemonade, ginger ale, blrch beer, etc. Mr. Whelan is possessed of the widest range of practical experience, coupled with perfected facilities and influential connections." From Rick's Bottle Room.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> picked up yesterday......


 
 Killer bottle John. Good score.


----------



## GreeneDream22 (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome bottle!!


----------

